# can you slip up on a deer?



## fishfryer (Sep 24, 2010)

When I go into the woods with getting a shot at a squirrel,or possibly a deer on my mind,I usually am rewarded by seeing a swinging limb,100 yards away,or a big old white flag,way off in the distance.For me to see the animal I have to sit very still,or get well above the ground,and sit very still.I've seen tv hunters,like Weishun among others walk up to whitetail bucks and shoot them.This is even more remarkable to me because,they usually have a guide,and someone to film it.How do they do that? They sometimes have a brief whispered conversation,and the guide sets up shooting sticks like an african safari.One would think that oak leaves in Illinois or Missouri would make similar noise to Georgia ones.We've all seen muledeer hunters do this on tv,but I thought those big deer were less "spooky" than whitetails. Fred Bear was reputed to be such a good woodsman that he could slip up and touch a deer.Maybe those boys have some of his genes, or a least studied his methods.I stand in awe of superior talent,in hunting ability or filmmaking.


----------



## Robk (Sep 24, 2010)

Still hunting takes more patience than most folks have.  Slipping along a creek bottom or oak flat can be a lot of fun.  sometimes moving more than 100 yards an hour can be too fast.  I've slipped up on more deer and taken them with my muzzle loader than I have from the stand in the past ten years.  I'm not one to sit still for hours on end.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 24, 2010)

I slipped up on a deer once, but i think it was drunk, never been able to it since.


----------



## Fuller (Sep 24, 2010)

Patience and practice. And more patience. I prefer to hunt off the ground and will still hunt if the leaves are wet enough to allow. I took a P&Y in Nebraska a few years ago from the ground. Spotted him bedded in a draw at about 100 yards with another buck and slipped into bow range. He stood up when I was at 40 yards and I was already drawn. I have slipped up on more deer than I could count. Even slipped up on a few gobblers and killed em.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 25, 2010)

How good do you think Carlos Hathcock was?


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 25, 2010)

I did a few years ago at Oaky woods, by total accident-I was lookin for Hogs.  I saw the back of its neck and thought it was a hog sitting up, on his behind kind of.  THen he turned his head and I realized what it was. Thought it was a doe til I saw one long maybe 14" spike.  There was only one spike, and I got to watch him for about 15 minutes before I purposely scared it away. 
 A few weeks later, My buddy saw this same deer in the back of a guys truck down there during a hunt.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 25, 2010)

I,ve done it a couple times.  Just gotta go slow and quiet.  Helps if the deer is occupied (head down feeding).


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 25, 2010)

If you can't slip within 10 or 15 feet of a squirrel, the most you will ever see from a deer is the flag. 
I would not recommend this practice on public land.


----------



## deedly (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, I slipped up on a small 6 pointer and shot him point blank between the shoulder blades. He was bedded down right next to a fallen tree. All I did was to look over the log to see if a snake was on the other side before I jumped it. I was very surprised to see the buck. I held my rifle in one hand over the log and lowered the muzzle until it almost touched his back. After the shot there was gun smoke coming from the deers nostrils. I slipped in on another bedded down buck and thought he was dead. I eased up to poke him to see how long he has been dead, and much to my surprise, (and his) he jumped up, took a moment to do a second look and then bolted. One more time on a bedded down doe and took her with my bow. Each of these deer were bedded down right next to a creek that had rapids that made enough noise to cover my noise.


----------



## Chattco1 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Nope!!!*

Not in Stewart Co! The deer around here are the true definition of wild.


----------



## Toxic (Sep 25, 2010)

walking out in a heavy down pour, my rifle was under my poncho unloaded, two deer were about 20 yards from me. either they caught a whiff or saw me before I had a shell in the chamber and bolted


----------



## olchevy (Sep 25, 2010)

I have touched a deer with my rifle before he noticed me there in front of him....And on MANY occasions I can easily close within 2-3 yards of them.... To me this is hunting, a stand has no place in hunting in my mind....Out of the 20 or so deer I have taken so far all but one were within 20 yards and most were in 10 yards....

The biggest thing to me is take in your surroundings,

Smell your surroundings (many time I smell deer before I see them)...

LISTEN!!!! Deer usually take two steps at a time when not scared, they do not sound like squirrels, squirrels have their own sound in the woods...

Go SLOW when needed Sometimes you can move at a decent clip, but sometimes it can take over an hour to cover less than 100 yards..

Get LOW....Many times when i know I am right on a deer I will get down and crawl towards it....I even had one buck a month or so ago Look right at me as I started crawling towards him, only about 15 yards out.....He was just looking at me like what on earth is that thing...I got within 4 or so yards before he walked off, he didn't even run...then i stood Up and he hauled butt!..lol

Avoid wearing thick soled shoes, or if you do Roll your feet as you walk and do it gently so if there is a twig under your foot you can stop midstep so as not to crack it.

Keep your head UP! You can feel the ground with your feet, there is no reason in constantly looking at the ground. 

To me sent control and camo is overated....I have gotten right up on deer in bluejeans and a blue shirt just to prove he point it does not stand out like crazy to deer like many think it does.

I use no sent control whatsoever.

My biggest problem is Oak leaves...they are loud and crunchy! But if you take your steps as deer do....two then pause then two then pause, they pay it no attention usually.

Many will call Bull crap on me, but I get close and they don't....

As for TV shows, I honestly have no Idea, they have so much crap to lug around I just don't get it.....maybe it is made to look close when really their a good ways off.

Just practice...and good luck!


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 25, 2010)

I've done it several times, and the things oldchevy notes are pretty accurate.

Your best chance is when walking over pine straw, grass, or other things that don't snap or crackle alot.

The closest I made it was about 20 yards. The deer was bedded, I didn't even know it was there until it jumped up.

The other close one was about 30 yards. I walked from the truck across a horse pasture. There was one cedar tree on the fence line. I looked around the tree and it was standing right there. Bang.

The quieter the better. Don't move to fast. Keep a sharp eye open.

Good luck!


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback,I believe there are many good hunters and woodsmen out there,I know several myself.I've hunted squirrels for around 45 years now and have walked up on many,as well as, several deer and hogs.I injected a little subtle sarcasm in my question about how do they do that?THe film portion I referred to with Weishun was incredible,they go to an area where the guide thinks there is a big buck,and lo and behold,there he is walking over the ridge.Let's get on him,they say out loud,then proceed to follow him through the woods,with a camera man,walk slowly,not our agreed on 100 yards or less an hour,spot the deer(supposedly a wild whitetail)set up crossed shooting sticks,confirm that's the one they want,then lay him down.I've stomped around the woods enough to know that was a very special hunt.When I saw that I realized if I didn't get up,and go out and do the real thing,that's what I deserved to see.


----------



## Toxic (Sep 26, 2010)

On a side note, why do you hunt with a rifle Olchevy, looks like all you need is a knife


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2010)

I've slipped up really close on a few, and been busted more than a few times, too. Olchevy's points are mostly the same things I have found out over the years. Use the wind and really slooooooooooow dooooooown. Like take one step and stand rock still for five minutes. And pick every inch of woods apart that you can see before you take another step. As for the hunting show bucks, on most of those deer farms they film the shows on, you could probably march through the woods playing a tuba and not scare off those tame deer.


----------



## olchevy (Sep 26, 2010)

Toxic said:


> On a side note, why do you hunt with a rifle Olchevy, looks like all you need is a knife


I don't need a knife, I just use my car keys....lol

But Seriously  Don't tempt me...lol....

I honestly thought about getting one of those spears from Coldsteel and giving it a try....no joke..


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Its called "Still Hunting" for a reason...You stand STILL more
than you walk.....No more than 1-2 yds at a time and 5-10 mins
before the next move...Slowly advance making sure of foot placement
 to avoid any noise...Into or cross wind of course....


----------



## Win1917 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd like to stalk deer more but I don't really have a good place to do it. I won't do it on public lands and the lease I guest hunt on isn't really conducive to it.  



> THe film portion I referred to with Weishun was incredible,they go to an area where the guide thinks there is a big buck,and lo and behold,there he is walking over the ridge.Let's get on him,they say out loud,then proceed to follow him through the woods,with a camera man,walk slowly,not our agreed on 100 yards or less an hour,spot the deer(supposedly a wild whitetail)set up crossed shooting sticks,confirm that's the one they want,then lay him down.



I never watched hunting TV too much until we had a baby during hunting season last year. Being up all hours dealing with her that was about the only thing worth watching. Anyway those hunting shows are put together pretty well. Most of the time if they're doing a lot of talking and that sort of thing they're recreating the hunt the following day. When they have a camera angle from behind where you can see the hunter and the animal all in one view that's a real hunting scene and the hosts aren't jawjackin and moving fast the way they do in the recreated scenes.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 23, 2010)

It's entirely possible. Pay attention to how a big nanny walks through the woods, she'll take a step or two and stand there for minutes at a time just scanning for movement.

In my younger days when life was slower and less hectic this is the way I hunted most of the times. Nowadays my nerves are like jumper cables and I have to tie myself to a tree to sit still.

Patience is the key. You may walk up on them or they may walk up on you.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 23, 2010)

Many of those hunting shows are filmed is less than "wild" conditions ie: high fence sites. Who was the outdoor personality that got into a mess filming at a high fence location a couple of years ago. I think it was Jimmy Houston, I might be mistaken on the name if I am I apoligize to Jimmy


----------



## Georgiared (Nov 23, 2010)

The best way for me to slip up on one is after a fatal shot...


----------



## burkehunter (Nov 23, 2010)

well I have walked up on many deer not even trying to be quiet and I saw them about the time they saw me.  I always say I'm going to learn from it but then it happens again.  It can be done but to do it on purpose I can see where it would be a challange.  Another bit of advice is if you hunt bedding area and thickets, always take a second look because they will lay and let you go by or crawl on their belly to get away.


----------



## tsknmcn (Nov 23, 2010)

olchevy said:


> I have touched a deer with my rifle before he noticed me there in front of him....And on MANY occasions I can easily close within 2-3 yards of them.... To me this is hunting, a stand has no place in hunting in my mind....Out of the 20 or so deer I have taken so far all but one were within 20 yards and most were in 10 yards....
> 
> The biggest thing to me is take in your surroundings,
> 
> ...


 
Whew!  You had me going till I read your sig line.


----------



## depthsoftheC (Nov 23, 2010)

obviously some of these people haven't spent much time in the woods. if you are in the woods much it will happen


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 24, 2010)

tsknmcn said:


> Whew!  You had me going till I read your sig line.



I missed that  I still buy it though...........I have heard too many people doing it and I did it once by dumb luck so it can be done
 Biggest note for mine was the wind was Perfect and the walk was very slow and Quiet!  I may have been able to crawl up and touch it if I tried..... never know


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2010)

Robk said:


> sometimes moving more than 100 yards an hour can be too fast.



This.

Low and slow is the name of the game. I've never gotten close enough to touch one but I have gotten close enough.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 24, 2010)

My grandad told me about the two-step. I always thought he was pullin' my leg, until the first time I tried it and got within 20 yards of a 16-point buck in bow season (that's a story for another day). Step-step-pause.....step-step-pause. 

I've never gotten close enough to touch one. Typically, once I'm close enough for a clean shot, that's as close as I need to get.  I got within 30 yards of a flock of a dozen turkey this past Monday employing the 2-step.

Walk heel to toe (rolling) as stated above. It's a lot quieter. Take your time. If you think you are going slow enough. Slow down. 

I only get to hunt 3 or 4 times a season, so my hunts are usually freezer-fillers, not wall-hangers. But I have easily shot more deer stalking than sitting.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, and muleys are a little easier. From what I've seen, they'll jump & run, but usually will stop after about 50 yards and turn to see if you're following. I tagged one this year that was about 50 yards away as we were idling down a logging road. I got out of the truck and walked around to the back to get a shot. He saw me step out from behind the truck and bolted over the backside of the hill. I got back in the truck, we drove about 100 yards to the end of the road and turned around and came back. He was back on the hillside again. I was a little sneakier the second time and smoked him.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Nov 24, 2010)

All the deer I've ever walked up on was all accident, I'm sorry to say.  I got as close as 5yds of one before he (a spike) jumped up and scared a deuce out of me.  Just last Saturday I had a nice tall racked deer bolt as I was heading back to the truck.  I was totally unprepared, again.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Nov 25, 2010)

Wearing soft soles (or bare feet), try stepping on the outside of the ball of your foot and roll in, then back to your heel, feeling for anything that might make noise. Don't take big steps and keep your center of gravity slightly forward. It's quieter and you have more control if you feel something underfoot, and if you have to freeze in place you're in a more stable position. It's hard trying to balance on your heel for 5 minutes every time that deer looks at you.


----------



## hikingthehills (Nov 26, 2010)

Did it tonight with the wet leaves got within 40 yards and planted myself. 3 doe walked all the way till the got about 25-30 yards in front of me, they started off to my right and I let them keep on walking. Of course no buck showing up I started to think there will be no more free pass's this year. I hunt meat almost all the time and started thinking about horns now look at me empty handed.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 26, 2010)

tsknmcn said:


> Whew!  You had me going till I read your sig line.



No I really have multiple times.....I just saw that elsewhere and liked it so it was my sig line......

I am not lying when i said i have touched a deer with my rifle. And I can usually get withing 5 or less yards with out them noticing, sometimes you can even get right up on them with them locked on you just dont act like a human, I crawled up to a 6 point earlier this year during the summer. when He saw me he was like "What on earth is that thing" he actually started walking toward me trying to see what I was. He got about three yards away, then turned around and walked off looking over his sholder still watching me like WTH....

My motto in the woods is: Silence is next to Godliness!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 26, 2010)

I walked up on a spike on time in Liberty, MS when I was about 9 and it scared the you know what out of me. He was laying in a fallen tree and when I went up to it  he jumped up looked at me and was gone needless to say one shot from the old crack barrel 410 and he picked up the pace to get out of there. My dad was standing behind me laughing very hard after it was over. That is one memory I will never forget.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a friend that is so sly that he could sneak up on Fort Knox and take all of the gold before they knew that he was there.  First of all, during hunting season he only wore tennis shoes that he had painted into a camo pattern.  The shoes were very lightweight and soft and he could feel the smallest sensation underneath such as a small twig etc.  He would make a rolling type step as described above and never make a sound while stalking through the woods.  He got me to using this technique and I have killed several deer that way as well.  Deer are very curious especially when they don't know what they are seeing.  They will stare you down for several minutes and if you don't move, they will continue to come closer or slowly walk around and continue feeding.  He also used another technique where he tied a Christmas ornament type "18" long shiny silver garland" onto a limb so that when the wind would blow, the shiny thing would sparkle and the curious deer were actually attracted to it.  He has killed several deer that way as well.  He has his own personal processing facility complete with saws, cuber, grinder, and cooler.  He has killed some monster deer over the years with these techniques and I would bet that he has probably killed over 250-300 deer in his lifetime.  The most important thing to remember is when hunting the property, know the lay of the land, know who else is hunting in the area, and have some good friends with cellphones that can come help you drag those really big deer out of the woods.  I have helped him on several occasions.  It has been a continued learning experience too.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 1, 2010)

Sure, thats the way you kill a unique deer. You neek up on it.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 3, 2011)

a turkey call and using squirrel noises will get you close to sometimes.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Jan 4, 2011)

I pulled the ole belly crawl one time through a field with my bow.  Snuck up and shot a doe within 10 yds.

Almost stepped on a buck while going through the woods when I was younger.  Scared the crap out of me!

Been close enough to spit on turkey before.  About 15 filed through right past me.

Like others have said, just take it very slowly while paying attention to the wind.  Although I do use a stand often, at least half, if not most of my deer have been killed from the ground.  And, its much funner and less cumbersome than lugging a treestand in and out.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm relatively new to this passion called hunting, this is my third season, but I have slipped up on deer several times and gobblers a couple of times.
I've even walked out of a field with a doe not 15 yds from me, talking to her along the way, she never spooked, and when I got too close she would bounded off a few yards, turn and watch me, this went on for about 100yds till I left the field...with her standing about 15 yds from me...I just walked out casually and spoke to her in a normal voice...pretty cool experience.
I slipped up on another doe feeding in a plot, got to with in 20 yds and took a shot with my pistol...missed.
I don't crouch, rather I stand as I would normally.
Came up on a group of does by my ladder stand, they turned and spotted me at about 20 yds, I froze, they went back to feeding and milling about.
I've come up on does who jumped and moved, I hit the buck grunt and they poked their heads through the brush...could have shot any of them, but I was hunitng bucks...not sure if I could sneek up on a mature buck.
I have followed a big gobbler for about 50 yds before he gave me a clean shot, he was in a cut over, I was on a dirt road.
I read a story about an old timer guide out west, he said to walk normally and slowly, his theory is that if you crouch and are seen, the body "language" suggest predator...so he stands I buy that theory.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 6, 2011)

I jumped two does at one end of some planted pines during bow season.  I knew where they were heading so I trucked it down there until I got right where they should come out and slowed down.  When I got there, no deer.  But there was a squirrel about head high in a small tree.  My plan was to see if I could get close enough to whack the squirrel with my arrow.  I was moving very slowly and was just about to whack that squirrel, when I heard a thump thump thump of two deer bounding away.  I was moving so slowly the deer were actually following me and didn't realize what I was until I got the arrow out.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 6, 2011)

When the conditions are right, yes I can slip up on a deer and have done it.

Killed a bedded doe at 20 yards with my bow, shot a 12 point feeding on acorns at 25 yards with my rifle, and have shot many while slipping that had no clue I was there.

Wind, shadows, cover, and wet are your friends! Always practice your "fox walking" when in the woods.

Get in a creek to change your perspective. Go way slower than you think you need to. Take a step or 2 and wait 3 or 4 minutes before you move again.

Moving slow and "fox walking" will make you sore after 3 or 4 hours of slipping around!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 6, 2011)

I slipped within 50 yards of a yote opening weekend of deer season. I was actually hunting yotes.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 6, 2011)

The Native Americans could put on a fresh deer skin and get close enough to kill one with a knife or spear.Try _that_ on public land!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes. 
Harvested a spike at 3 feet on the ground with my bow. 
Harvested a six point at 6 feet with the '06. 
Scared the crap out of a bunch of my buddies when i started growling at the base of the tree they were sitting in.
BUT, more deer have slipped on me (or appeared out of thin air) than I have slipped up on!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

i have killed a lot of deer stalking....just be patient..and slow..... pay attention to the wind ....also walking through pine thickets and right after rain helps cut down on a lot of your noise


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2011)

My wife can slip-up on turkeys and touch them with both hands! I've seen her do it! She got a butterball just the other day! She hunts winn-dixie!


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 6, 2011)

A lot depends on the deer your slipping up on some will stand and look at you and others leave real fast.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

true


----------



## coondeddy (Mar 6, 2011)

come on now there LuKiKUS


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 8, 2011)

coondeddy said:


> come on now there LuKiKUS



XXX2


----------



## Son (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, I have actually slipped up on deer and put my hand on em. Both times it was small yearlings. You can't imagine the look when they looked around. The last time was on St Vincent Island in the seventies. Back in the old days when still hunting was the norm in So. Fl, I slipped up on many a deer to within a few feet before they knew I was there. Some of em got a free ride. Closest shot on a buck with a gun was at about five feet. Closest shot on a buck with a bow was point blank, in fact I had to lean back to draw. Wish I had that coodination these days, but age takes it toll on stealth.
Been hunting since I was big enough to put a string on a bent limb, and shoot dogfennels with coke cap arrowheads. And that was a long time ago. Some say my hunting ability is because of my Cherokee heritage. I say it's because I grew up in the Florida Swamps, and had lots of practice.


----------



## JiminSC (Jul 14, 2011)

*Can you slip up on a deer?*

Yes you can slip up on a deer but when I still hunt I prefer to let them slip up on me. When I'm in the really thick stuff they typically move faster than me and quite often pop up out of nowhere. My best case scenario is when I see them with my binoc's or hear them a little ways off. Then I can sneak to where I think they are headed and pick a spot that will allow me to draw my bow without getting busted.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 14, 2011)

I believe 75% of it has to do with what the deer are used to and where your hunting, and then prob 25% individual skill.   Having hunted primarily in North GA, Virginia, and Kentucky, I will say suburban deer, who live around humans, and are rarely messed with except during the season, are pretty tolerant of human presence, and I've often been within 2-3 yards of many deer in that environment, but then cruise on up into large forests where deer experience a fair amount to little hunting pressure, and they can be spooky, and difficult to count coup on...


----------



## florida boy (Jul 14, 2011)

I accidently walked up and shot a 120 inch 8 pt that was lying down in a ravine facing away . It was raining pretty hard and I had an eight year old kid walking with me . He never knew we were there until it was too late ....... He jumped and I swung and shot . I thought I had missed him until I watched him face plant in the creek .


----------



## pine nut (Jul 15, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Yes.
> Scared the crap out of a bunch of my buddies when i started growling at the base of the tree they were sitting in.
> 
> That reminded me of something I did once:
> ...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 15, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Lukikus2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


----------



## GA CHEROKEE (Aug 3, 2011)

all the time at yellow river


----------

